# Where to buy used esb/telephone poles



## Retail Mngr (21 Sep 2007)

Hi Folks

ANyone any idea where to buy used/salvaged telephone / esb wooden poles?

Yes I know the obvious place to ask is the EBS or Eircom but it's Friday evening and we've just decided we'd like some for the garden?

Ta much 

Paul


----------



## kilomike (25 Sep 2007)

What would you use them for?


----------



## Crugers (26 Sep 2007)

Retail Mngr
I would be wary of the preservatives used in these poles. I presume they used creosote to prolong their useful life as used with railway sleepers which has been discussed many times on AAM. See


----------

